# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Mổ bụng nguồn 24V

## Gamo

Nhằm phục vụ lão Kem mắc dịch & lão Nam mập & cũng tò mò, em mổ 2 bộ nguồn 24V ra giải trí các bác
Các nạn nhân bao gồm
1. Nguồn Omron 24v, 8.3A
2. Nguồn Chị Na 24v, 15A


Công suất lý thuyết gấp đôi nhưng kích thước bằng nhau

Công suất


Mặt tiền

Cách khắc chữ của Chị Na nhìn hơi khó chịu, cứ dán như chú Omron đơn giản mà dễ đọc hơn

Nút bên phải hơi bị lún vào tí, có lẽ là chất lượng nút ko được tốt bằng




Ốc vít 2 bộ nguồn. Chụp khó thấy, nhưng con ốc bên trái to, sắc sảo hơn. Cầm 2 con ốc có cảm giác sướng khác nhau


Ruột gan tổng quát, bên trái từng linh kiện có tên, mã số, bên phải thì hên xui. Bên phải có cái board add on trông ngồ ngộ... giống như hãng mua thêm board bên ngoài rồi bổ sung lên board chính



Mặc dù công suất Chị Na gấp đôi nhưng ruột gan 2 con khá giống nhau
Chị Na có thêm 1 quạt tản nhiệt & 1 biến áp phụ, có lẽ dùng để cấp nguồn cho board add-on. Biến áp chính 2 bên khá giống nhau mặc dù Chị Na có vẻ to hơn tí.... => ko rõ Chị Na có đủ sức 15A như quảng cáo hay ko
Ngoài 2 tụ đầu vào, Omron có thêm 1 tụ phim, chắc để đáp ứng tốt hơn với các xung cao tần
Omron dùng 3 current shunt resistor, Chị Na dùng 2.
Board bên trái nhìn đẹp & sắc sảo. Board bên phải nhìn hơi bầy hầy.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, maingocthi310, Minh Long, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## solero

Chưa thấy lòng mề đâu?

----------


## Gamo

Kem mắc dịch mắc toi  :Wink:

----------


## Tuanlm

> Chưa thấy lòng mề đâu?


Chắc thiếu mấy cái đó nên được.....xối mỡ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nnk

với biến áp sắt từ thì so sánh công suất bằng cách so kích thước cho kết quả tương đối chính xác ( tương đối thôi vì đã thấy 1 con biến áp cho máy cassete nhỏ mà công suất to, bị cháy ra chợ mua cái to hơn về gắn thì không chạy nổi, lôi cái cũ đục ra quấn lại cũng không chạy nổi, cuối cùng phải quấn 1 con bự gấp đôi con cũ để ngoài câu dây vô mới kéo nổi ) chứ cái nguồn xung này mà so theo kiểu kích thước thì e là không chính xác cho lắm, vì cho dù cùng size biến áp nhưng kiểu chạy của xung với cả tần số hoạt động mới quyết định công suất, mà mây thứ này thì phải có thiết bị đo mới được chứ coi vầy thì chỉ coi cho biết à

con nguồn 24v china có 2 biến áp con thì có thể là nó chạy đẩy kéo như nguồn PC, 1 cái là biến áp cấp trước đặng IC có điện mà sinh dao động, còn 1 cái là biến áp đảo pha, đoán mò đoán bậy không biết đúng sai nhe, anh em tham khảo thôi

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Long

Con omron giá mới bao nhiêu tiền vậy bác?

----------


## Gamo

Có nhiều loại, lâu quá mình ko mua nên ko nhớ, nhưng loại 24v, 8.3A này là loại phổ thông bình dân, mua tại Omron Việt Nam thì rẻ thôi, xấp xỉ giá Meanwell.

----------


## fucBD

Nguồn Omron 24v, 8.3A xai cung tot - 24/24 thap sang voi 5 Đèn LED  - moi Đèn 7 led 3 watt noi tiep - ok

----------


## nnk

> Nguồn Omron 24v, 8.3A xai cung tot - 24/24 thap sang voi 5 Đèn LED  - moi Đèn 7 led 3 watt noi tiep - ok


chạy vậy mới có khoảng 50% công suất thôi thì khỏe ru là phải rồi

----------


## noithat316

bác có nhận sửa nguồn này ko ah. Mình có hơn chục cái ko bảo hành dc.

----------

